# Cooling...



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

I have an Overclocked AMD athlon XP 2600+ from 1.92 to 2.15 and am wonder what i can do to cool my computer. The Average Core Temp is 58 - 60 degree C. This seems hot, I have a Thermal Take 6000 RPM Heat sink. A side fan and a Power Fan running, but it is still gettting hot. I have a NZXT case with what looks like an extra place for a FAn, but i'm not sure. Can anyone give me some recomendations on CHEAP Cooling Methods.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

You need to get an airflow through the case that brings in cool air and exhausts the warm air.
Most cases have a place in the front bottom to put a fan to suck in coolair and a place at the rear to exhaust the warm air,this should keep your temps at a reasonable level.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

if you don't have it already I would also sugest using some Arctic silver thermal paste, I just gave some to a friend who got a 10C drop intemp by cleaning off the old stock stuff and using arctic silver. Full directions for use are at www.arcticsilver.com


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

*Thanks...*

That Artic Silver looks like a good idea, so i'm going to Compusa and buying a a tube. I am also going to add a front grill fan and a back Fan. They also see PCI fans, If you have no more space.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi,

Both previous suggestions are excellent and worthy of getting done. Also, wanted to mention that if the temps you are reporting is under load for an overclocked unit, they are not that high. However, if that is at rest temps, then you do have a problem. You might want to tell us those details so we can compare what is "normal" with what you have.


----------



## Ark (Dec 29, 2004)

If my case had said grille at the front I'd be doing the same. As it is there's a big system stat thing on it. And I've no idea how to set it up.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

*It Works*

I have a front Grill fan and the Arctic Silver On my Processor and i am seeing a huge decrease in Temperature. Now i have 1 side, 1 Front, and 1 back and overclocking it for 300Mhz and only seeing 50 degrees, so i'm happy. Thanks to all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi,

Glad the family here got you going. That is what is so nice about this forum, everyone pitches in with ideas until the problem is solved. Have a nice evening.


----------



## ysrfreak (Dec 30, 2004)

talkin about arctic silver, where exactly do u put it? on the window? on the mobo? WHERE?? im so confused my brain is about to xplode plz try n help me out even tho its off topic thnx


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi,

Glad you asked before doing something improper with the Artic Silver. Read this link and it explains how it goes on and where it goes on between the CPU and heatsink:

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

*Heatsink...*

on the processor, there are , on most, 4 little stands. That is where you put the arctic silver. It allows the heat to go from processor to heatsink faster.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

LoneWolf071 said:


> on the processor, there are , on most, 4 little stands. That is where you put the arctic silver. It allows the heat to go from processor to heatsink faster.


It depends on what processor you have , for example my P4 northwood only requires a rice grain size of A/S in the middle of the processor . That is why it is important to check out the site that mark3567 has listed and check out what will work for you as applying it wrong or applying too much can result in a temp increase


----------

